# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  quelle tablette achetée????

## Taxi rueil

Possesseur d'un ordinateur et travaillant sur WINDOWS VISTA quelle tablette je dois acheter pour que celle ci soit compatible avec l'ordinateur???

----------


## Zohan

Ta question serait plus à sa place dans la section Matériel.

Et bonjour.

Toutes les tablettes fonctionnent avec Windows, ce n'est pas un critère de choix.

Si tu devais changer quelque chose, ce serait Vista qui est une abomination.

----------


## Taxi rueil

Cela ne me donne pas la marque que je dois acheter

----------


## Zohan

> Possesseur d'un ordinateur et travaillant sur WINDOWS VISTA quelle tablette je dois acheter pour que celle ci soit compatible avec l'ordinateur???





> Toutes les tablettes fonctionnent avec Windows


J'ai répondu à ta question.

Après, si tu veux des renseignements sur les différentes marques, tu en auras plein dans la section Hardware du forum.

----------


## Frite

Des tablettes j'en ai trouvé plein ok, mais etc.

----------


## corentintilde

Bonjour,

Je pense que les membres de ce forum auront les plus grandes difficultés à appréhender ton style coloré et ponctué. pour cette raison je t'encourage grandement à aller plutôt poser ta question là bas, où tu recevras probablement un accueil plus amical, et probablement des réponses plus pertinentes n'évoquant pas la suprématie d'un modèle parmi de nombreux autres.

Amicalement.

----------


## Marmottas

Moi j'ai une préférence pour les Côte d'or et les Milka...

----------


## tenshu

> quelle tablette achetée????




CELLE-CI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eKaps

> http://iphonesoft.fr/images/appstore...nymes-ipad.jpg
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cette tablette est très belle, mais est-ce la meilleure ?

----------


## Goji

> Moi j'ai une préférence pour les Côte d'or et les Milka...


Le Côte d'Or raisin/noisette  :Bave:

----------


## GROquiK

Alors, tu l'as acheté ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ymnargue

> Alors, tu l'as acheter ?


Essayont de respecté la grammaire du topic svp.

----------


## znokiss

Vraiment pas sympa, par ici... quel accueil  ::o:  Personne pour un bon conseil. 

Tiens, y'a de bonnes tablettes sur cette page. Pas trop chère en plus.

----------


## Yuccaman

Oui mais est tu sur qu'elles soient compatibles windows?

----------


## znokiss

Ben mon pote américain, qui en a déjà acheté quelques unes, m'a dit : "You can put them right under the Window". Je suis pas très fort en anglais mais j'imagine que ça veut dire oui.

----------


## Argha

=) (huhu Znokiss)
Asus, Samsung pour le matériel,
Android pour le logiciel,
Mon cœur balance en ce moment pour le nexus. http://www.google.com/nexus/
Oublis les trucs Apple.

Comme dit Zohan : 



> Toutes les tablettes fonctionnent avec Windows, ce n'est pas un critère de choix.

----------


## Goji

Attention ! l'ablette tachetée n'existe pas !
En revanche, je te conseille cette ablette Windows, totalement submersible et étanche !

----------


## Kolo

Vous êtes tous très vilains !

----------


## Sub4

Oui, vilain, mais c'est drôle.

----------


## Baron

"_Look, a rabbit!_"



En même temps, je suis arrivé ici manifestement pour les mêmes raisons que tenshu. Il faudrait donc corriger ça...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zohan

Ah bah c'est sûr qu'un bon gros titre comme ça en plein milieu de ma page d'accueil du forum, presque en tête de liste, c'est quand même bigrement racoleur.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je crois qu'il ne reviendra pas  :Emo: 

...

Ce type nous prenait pour des p'tits chinois ? Même pas bonjour, svp, merci ? Bon vent.

C'est dommage car il y avait un article intéressant à citer : http://lifehacker.com/5965984/tablet...mes-out-on-top

----------


## Zohan

> Je crois qu'il ne reviendra pas


C'est dommage, j'aurais vraiment aimé savoir comment il a trouvé son pseudo.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> C'est dommage, j'aurais vraiment aimé savoir comment il a trouvé son pseudo.


A chaque fois il hèle un taxi en criant : " Taxi ! Rueil (Malmaison) !

Et il a décidé de le garder comme pseudo.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Là, je crois qu'on a fait le tour.

----------

